
Gravity Emerges…From Neutrinos? - Anon84
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2008/12/27/gravity-emergesfrom-neutrinos/
======
nice1
I wonder if this is another Garrett Lisi ...

~~~
rkowalick
Because it sounds like it is in the process of being peer-reviewed and that he
has actually presented his ideas to people who actually know what they are
talking about, it seems quite doubtful.

